# Dopingenthüllungshysterie



## Genervt (25 Mai 2007)

gibt es eigentlich nichts wichtigeres als  das tränenreiche Gestammel von 
selektivbegabten Drahteselstramplern?
:abgelehnt:  :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Paßt doch zur deutschen Medienlandschaft 
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,484874,00.html


> Tränen im Teilchenbeschleuniger


----------



## Heiko (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*



Genervt schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich nichts wichtigeres als  das tränenreiche Gestammel von
> selektivbegabten Drahteselstramplern?
> :abgelehnt:  :wall:


Geahnt hat man das ja eigentlich schon länger.
Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es führt dazu, dass die Zeiten wieder schlechter aber dopingfrei werden...


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Oder das Keith-Richards-Prinzip gewinnt, und das Kranke wird zur "coolen Normalität" ...

Wobei mir etwas auffällt:
Die StA Bonn ermitteln m.E. gegen Jan Ullrich deshalb, weil der die Telekom betrogen haben soll. Vorwurf: "Wenn du dopst, und dein Chef weiß nichts davon, würde dich rauswerfen, wenn er's wüsste, zahlt dir aber statt dessen dein Gehalt - dann liegt Betrug vor zu Lasten DTAG."

Wenn jetzt alle Telekomfahrer der 90er zugeben, dass die Leitung des Teams Telekom alles wusste - liegt dann noch die strafrechtlich geforderte Täuschung vor? Oder muss die StA dann das Ermittlungsverfahren mangels Verdachts einstellen ... ?? :gruebel:


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Pharmacie roulante = rollende Apotheke so habe ich 1998 zwischen Bezier und Agde das bezeichnet, auf das ich wegen meinen Kindern warten musste: Tour de France. Jeder der nicht blind, taub oder anderswie gut wegschauen und -hören konnte, war im Bilde.
Kein Betrug, da keine Täuschung.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Frage an die Herren Juristen: warum tut sich die Staatsanwaltschaft/Juristen eigentlich so schwer mit der Einordnung als Betrug? 

Täuschung ist IMHO gegeben, denn eigentlich darf ein gedopter Sportler ja nicht am Wettkampf teilnehmen. Und den finanziellen Schaden hat die nicht-gedopte Konkurrenz, sowohl direkt in Form von verlorenen Preisgeldern (hier ggfs. auch der Veranstalter), als auch indirekt durch die entgegangenen Werbeeinnahmen etc., die nun der gedopte Sportler abkriegt. Oder sehe ich das irgendwie zu simpel :gruebel:

TSCN


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Und den finanziellen Schaden hat die *nicht*-gedopte Konkurrenz,



wer soll das denn sein?


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Frage an die Herren Juristen: warum tut sich die Staatsanwaltschaft/Juristen eigentlich so schwer mit der Einordnung als Betrug?


Weil es nur ein - wenig taugliches - Hilfskonstrukt ist.
Die Veranstalter sind nicht geschädigt, weil die die Siegprämien ja eh bezahlt hätten. An wen, ist für deren Kasse egal.
Die Werbepartner sind auch nicht direkt geschädigt, weil die ja wissen, wie kritisch das ist. Doping hat ja mittlerweile den gleichen Überraschungseffekt wie Weihnachten.
Die Konkurrenz ist nicht geschädigt weil niemand beweisen kann, dass er ohne Doping gewonnen hätte.


----------



## Wembley (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wer soll das denn sein?


In manchen Sportarten eine gute Frage.


			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> warum tut sich die Staatsanwaltschaft/Juristen eigentlich so schwer mit der Einordnung als Betrug?


Bei uns geht es wegen der Langläufer und Biathleten ja auch heiß her. Einer z.B. hatte sich bei den OS in Turin eine Kochsalzlösung (Vorwurf: er hätte damit den Hämoglobinwert gesenkt. Er selber behauptete, dass er damit seinen Durchfall bekämpfen wollte) gegeben und wurde wegen der herrschenden Dopingrichtlinien dann für ein Jahr gesperrt. Vor allem auch deswegen, da er es selbst und nicht ein Arzt gemacht hat. Dazu muss man wissen, dass man bei einem erhöhten Hämoglobinwert für 5 Tage aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird. Aus Sicherheitsgründen. In so einem Fall einen Betrugsvorwurf zu konstruieren, schiene mir abenteuerlich.

Außerdem geht es heute um Dinge, die oft schwer nachweisbar sind. Man denke an EPO, das man lange Zeit nicht feststellen konnte. Oder (Eigen)blutdoping. Da müssen ein paar Injektionsnadeln (mit Blutspuren) und Hämoglobinmessgeräte als Indizien herhalten, die man dann irgendwo findet. Was in Turin im Zuge einer Hausdurchsuchung ja der Fall war. Aber ob das vor einem ordentlichen Gericht als Beweis oder Indiz reicht? Die Sache läuft ja noch. Zumindest auf dieser Ebene. Wobei das mit den Hausdurchsuchungen dann ja auch ein eigenes Kapitel ist. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## genervt (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90279


> Muss man Beckmann und den Freunden der Spritztechnik so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken? Ja, denn gegenwärtig wirtschaftet sich das, was einstmals öffentlich-rechtliches System genannt wurde, schneller in den Abgrund, als Epo-gedopte Lemminge springen können.


----------



## drboe (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist einfach festzustellen: nicht gedopt sind die, die bei der "Tour de Farce" oder einem anderen Rennen kein Fahrrad haben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

[offtopic]
wenn, wie diese Tage in der angesehenen "Süddeutschen", ein Bericht über Fahrraddoping groß auf der ersten Seite prangt in dicken Lettern und ein Bericht über ein Unternehmenssteuergeschenk(*) in Höhe von einigen Milliarden klein rechts daneben - dann frage ich mich, ob nicht das "Doping" der Medien für eine gesellschaftszersetzende _neoliberale_(**) Irrsinnspolitik mehr Interesse verdient als das doch "eigentlich" längst bekannte (und hier übrigens nachweislich nicht von kommunistischen Kadern begangene) Sportdoping.

(*)





> Kern der Reform ist die Absenkung der Steuerlast für Unternehmen von bisher rund 39 Prozent - *der Spitzenwert in der EU*[entscheidend ist doch die effektive Steuerbelastung] - auf knapp unter 30 Prozent. Dazu wird die Körperschaftssteuer, die von Kapitalgesellschaften (AG und GmbH) auf die Gewinne gezahlt werden muss, von 25 *auf 15 Prozent reduziert.*[damit zahlen Geringverdiener und Milliardenkonzerne dieselben Steuersätze, nur dass Geringverdiener durch Verbrauchssteuern unproportional hohe Zusatzbelastungen haben, während Großkonzerne nicht nur von dilettantischen Gesetzen profitieren [Stichwort: 20-Milliarden-Geschenk für Vodafone], sondern durch Steueroptimierung ihre Belastung weiter reduzieren können - was der eigentliche "Sozialbetrug" ist]


(**): für mich das eigentliche Unwort des Jahres

P.S.: Gibt es hier ein paar Münchner, mit denen man sich mal zum gesellschaftlichen Gedankenaustausch verabreden könnte? Seit die Pinger in ihren Löchern bleiben, hat aka Zeit für so 'was!


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2008)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob alles stimmt, was dieser Kronzeuge von sich gibt.

Aber was er zum Thema Doping sagt, ist heftig:

Doping-Dealer Heredia: "Alle Spitzensportler sind betroffen" - Sport - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Die Presse, die sich hier so scheinheilig gebärdet, trägt ein gerüttelt Maß Schuld an der exzessiven
 Verbreitung der chemischen Peitsche. Nur der Sieger wird hysterisch bejubelt, bereits der zweite
 wird unter ferner liefen abgehakt. Das Ganze ist brutales Showbusiness, mit Sport hat das absolut nichts zu tun. 
Genau aus diesem Grund seh ich mir nicht ein einziges Ereignis an. Um Junkies zu sehen, braucht 
man keine  Olympischen Spiele


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2008)

*AW: Dopingenthüllungshysterie*

Olympische Spiele: Allein auf dem Mond - Sport - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Mehr als eine Milliarde Menschen werden beim 100-Meter-Sprint von Peking vor dem Fernseher sitzen.


ich bestimmt nicht


> Es gibt nichts Größeres bei Olympia, aber es gibt auch kein Rennen, dessen Ruf so ruiniert ist. Seit 1988 hat es nur einen Goldgewinner gegeben, der nicht unter schwerem Doping-Verdacht stand.


menschliche  Apotheken rennen zu sehen, ist nicht mein Ding


----------

